# Paint or Frame Crack - Super Six



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Guys:

Have any of you noticed this on your Super Sixes? Near the drop outs on the chain stays (both), my Super Six has a crack that almost goes around the entire chainstay.

View attachment 144971


I'm going to my LBS to have them examine the crack but would appreciate your feedback. 

Thanks,
CHL


----------



## jlyle (Jul 20, 2007)

I ran out to the garage and looked at mine! I have a small line on one of the chainstays. It can't be a crack or the frame would have fallen apart. It looks like a join line between the chainstay and the part that hold the rear axle. I suspect the drop-out is solid and the chainstay is a tube.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

it's only on the white ones. The paint does not flex as much as the frame. Further, they have to use more paint on the white frames to keep them "white". 


My custom (white) super has the same thing,

Starnut


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

*Paint crack*

Hi all,

My System Six has the same thing on the top tube up near the seat post, is it anything to worry about? is it claimable under warranty?

It rally annoyed me as it is brand new.

cheers

Ralph


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

As always, our collegue STARNUT is on the money on his assessment. I brought my Super Six to my LBS. We examined another Super Six that is just clear coated. At that area, there is a joint. I'm quite certain it's just the paint flexing. My LBS is going to contact Cannondale to make sure.

As far as a replacement, if Cannondale offers me another 2008 Pearl White, I might take it. Otherwise, I'm quite happy with my bike (2009 appearance - not so pretty). Granted it's a bit annoying to have that on a high end product but it sure doesn't stop me from enjoying a very efficient and comfortable ride.

Safe & happy riding,
CHL


----------



## TIMO STARK (Jul 27, 2006)

I have a black super six that has the same cracks. I agree that, its a lot of money for that to happen.


----------

